# OCTOBER 2004 2ww Part 8



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

New home Girlies 

Updated list to follow 

Loads of love and luck 

Jax
xxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning all 

Well I'm back from my very chilled weekend (although I spent most of it wishing I was at home doing bits and bobs, so really didnt get a chance to chillout like I wanted to  ) But my feet look better for it 

My heart sank when I saw this weekends news  big hugs coming your way Lilly 

Also huge hugs coming to Eiliyah and Just Jess 

Dawn, you just couldnt resist that stick could you grin, bet its darker today 

Lots of luck to Estelle with your test today 

AC (Ali) Sending in my troops to help you resist        

Posi heads on everybody  and lots of Love luck and posi vibes to everyone 

                                   

1/10/04 CBEAR  
1/10/04 KIRSTI   1st scan 12/10/04
1/10/04 ALIC    1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM    EDD 10th June
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL   1st scan 20/10/04 
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A  
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON   1st scan 27/10/04
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB  (Fred & Fredricka)    1st scan 21/10/04
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22  
8/10/04 TAY  
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)   
11/10/04 CASEY   
11/10/04 NICKNACK   
12/10/04 SPOONER  
13/10/04 REB  
13/10/04 TAFF  
14/10/04 MARIELOU  (The Musketeers)    
14/10/04 CROC   
14/10/04 DAWN M  (Tic n Tac)   
14/10/04 LOLLYALT   1sr scan 4/11/04
14/10/04 JOJO633  
14/10/04 POLLY  
15/10/04 SKELLY   
15/10/04 MEONLINE   
15/10/04 KATE12  (Jambo & Bwana)    1st scan 05.11.04
17/10/04 ISOBEL  
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT  
17/10/04 HOLS 
18/10/04 C3ri  
18/10/04 LISAE  
20/10/04 SICKNOTE GOODLUCK SICKNOTE  GOODLUCK SICKNOTE  GOODLUCK SICKNOTE   
20/10/04 BOWER  
21/10/04 TEQUILA  (Bill & Bob)    1st scan 4.11.04
21/10/04 ELVIE  
22/10/04 PETLAMB   
22/10/04 EILIYAH  
22/10/04 TRUDY  (Luke & Leia)    
23/10/04 LENI  (Flossie & Fred)    
23/10/04 SOPHIA  
24/10/04 LILLY  
24/10/04 ANGEL1888   
25/10/04 DA TRETS (Dawn) 
25/10/04 JUST JESS  
25/10/04 ESTELLE  
27/10/04 AC (Ali)  (Guy n Colin G)    
27/10/04 CAROLEALEANNE   
28/10/04 EM75    
28/10/04 SHAZZER   
28/10/04 BUN BUN    
28/10/04 EMMA JAYNE    
28/10/04 JULIET    
29/10/04 ABBI2    

Loads of love and luck to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Morning

Lilly - so gutted for you and Justin ((((((((((((hugs))))))))) to you.    

Just Jess - sorry to you too (((((((hugs)))))).  I always had to get the result confirmed cos of what if's.......  Jess that was a lovely post.

Eiliyah - more sad news to wake up to this morning (((((((((((hugs)))))))

Ali - no testing till TOMORROW!    

Dawn - it's looking good  

Sicknote, Lisae - you've been "missing" for a while, hope you're OK.

Estelle - lots of luck     for today.

Love and luck to all
Sue
xxxx


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Morning all

Just wanted to send huge   to Just Jess and Eiliyah. So sorry to read your posts.

Take care

Abbi xxx


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Huge hugs to Lily, Just Jess and Eiliyah.. so so sorry for you girls.
Thinking of you.
Lots of love,
Petlamb xxx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hugs to Justjess Elliyah and lilly. So sorry to read your news
Elvie
x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

How are you feeling now elvie?

L xx


----------



## sophia (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi all,
Big congrats to all the BFP - I hope I can join you all one day... 

And hugs to all with BFNs - I know we can all get through this... 

Petlamb - I was due to go to the clinic to test on Sat but I thought I wld rather not confirm my BFN with them but be at home if and when my AF arrived. It came yesterday as I thought it would. I'm now going to make a follow up appointment with Dr Al Nasser and see what he suggests. I think I wld like to do another IUI at least. Not sure I'm ready for IVF yet and I'm still hoping that like so many others on this lovely site that I can do it with IUI. 

So glad to hear you are "very pregnant" - I hope you have a lovely 8 months. I'll let you know what happens on my follow up - I would have liked to have gone straight into the next cycle but I guess we need to talk about what can be done differntly etc to help this thing work.

LOL,
Sophia
xxx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Lilly, so sorry hun, 
sending you loads of love and hugs,

love mmmbop,xxxxx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

hi i need some advice girls! i am 11 days post et i think i started my period this morning (only very light) did a p test but it is negative! what do i do now


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi Sophia,

Was wondering how you were.  So sorry it's BFN for you this time... huge hugs.  Good for you for picking yourself up and thinking about your next go.  I agree, IVF is huge.. IUI is far preferable if you can. I'm wishing you all the luck in the world that next time will be your time.

Keep me posted, will be thinking of you.
Love, Petlamb xx


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi there

Did test again this am but still very faint, not actually due until tomorrow but feel like AF is on its way !

Time for treats and maybe baking !

Goodluck with all those who are testing soon

Dawn x


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

Hello girls,

Can I join this lucky and lovely busy thread?  I had a BFN two weeks ago from my first iui and have been duly basted again this morning so now on the 2ww again!  

I only had one follie last time, this time I have two so better chance I suppose. Here's hoping anyway.

I didn't want to post here on my last 2ww as felt I was tempting fate but that didn't work so here i am!  After this iui we have decided to move onto icsi tx.  We are going to look at the priory and care at nottingham.  Are there any girls who have had tx at these clinics?  How are their stats if so.  I looked at my clinic and out of 56 patients having icsi only 9 got pregnant and against the live births for those it said N/A! So i presume this is not the place I want my tx to be for icsi!

Anyway off to lie down on my right side as thats where the follies are and read a book or watch a girlie dvd.

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww    and sorry to those with BFN's .

Jamapot can you please add me to yr list my test date is 8/11?


NN xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

emma - if your bleed isnt heavy it could be an implantation bleed. 11dpt could still be too eatly to show on a hpt. Wait to see what happens over the next few days and test as normal. Good luck.

Dawn - Hang in there. I still feel like af is on its way and i got a positive over a week ago. It seems this is a fairly common symptom. A faint line is better than no line, things are looking good for you xx

elvie - thanks for im, will reply soon!

Welcome night nurse, good luck on your 2ww,

L xx


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi all

DH hardly got any sleep last night, going through all the emotions, but we did go to the clinic. We both feel it's closure on each failed cycle. AF took her time building up to the dire pain, but she is now firmly with me, so it was no surprise that it was a BFN.

I tried to hold it together, but got upset and told them a few home truths about inconsistencies with information given to patients about water, etc, and about the lack of building any expectation regarding freezing spare embies.

We'll probably talk with one of the doctors, but it's likely we'll head for using the frozen embies next time round. As HayleyE says, it's less emotionally involved, less time and a hell of a lot cheaper. This means when I do get some work, I have time to put it towards a fresh cycle if we need, but we can get on with a frozen cycle at the next available opportunity in January. That said, my mother-in-law suggests giving it an extra month just to let my body settle. At least with the frozen cycle they don't prod you in quite the same way (I'm assuming).

Anyway, I'm off to find some *seriously strong painkillers*, a glass of wine which I can enjoy at last, and probably run a warm bath later. And I've already enlisted Struthie to help me keep motivated as I intend to lose some weight.

Good luck with to everyone as I don't have the strength to check your status.  

Love to all


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

quick update. I just got my blood test results and the HCG was 1808 (at least I think that's what she said, she said the norm was from a couple of hundred to a couple of thousand at this stage)!  But she said it isn't indicative of twins necessarily......what do you girls think?! 
Oh my god!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

I defied the pee stick    and decided to test - dh has a job interview tomorrow and is out tomorrow night so we thought that if we test tonight we'd have time to take in the result.

Well, after needing to pee every 5 mins for the last 2 weeks, my bladder went shy  and it took an hour before I needed to go! 

Well I got a really really faint line - I'm hoping it's because I drink about 3 litres of water a day and am peeing pure water, not allowing time for the hcg to get into the urine - so we'll try again first thing in the morning!

Please cross everything for me!

(Sorry bit of a me post)

love 
ac (ali)


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi Elvie,

How many days post ET was your blood test done?
I also had a high reading - 513 at 14 days post ET.
The girls on the first trimester board seem to think it could be indicative of twins but my nurse said that it wasn't necessarily so, like yours.
I don't know what to think!


----------



## Teabag (May 5, 2004)

hello there

I have been avidly reading this website every day but thought that if I logged on like last time it would make the wait worse and would make me think about things more but I really need to chat now!  I am on my second cycle of IUI and am due to test on Friday but gave into temptation this morning and stupidly did one......it was negative.  PLease tell me that this is too early for it to show up as a positive.  I reallly wish that i hadn't done one as i feel really low and negative now, going to try and not do another one till Friday now!  Can't bear the wait!!!   I have tried and have succeeded in being really positive up until now.  The only symptom that I have is really sore boobs, just really want it to work for me this time like everyone else, why do we have to go through all of this!!!


----------



## Carolanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Ladies

No need for me to test the evil witch descended last night so thats it for me.  I'm okay about it as I don't think this was my time...were having IVF but I responded poorly to stimulation, only had 2 eggs 9mm and they thought that I shouldn't waste them and they let me have IUI.  Needless to say it hasn't worked   

I'm going to leave it a couple of months and try again in January as the abandoned cycle is still classed as my first attempt.

In a way i fell relieved that its over and I can start to live my life again.  Its just the not knowing that does my head in.

So good luck to all who are awaiting and keep positive to all that will be joining me next year in trying again.

ALi - fingers crossed for you....xxxxxxxx

Love Carol x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

hi 
sorry to hear about the bfns
Carolann - best of luck for January.  
Teabag it is still a little early and I wouldn't read too much into a bfn at that stage  for next time!
Petlamb - my reading was done 20 days post ET or 15 days post my day 5 blasts transer and was 1800.
I know they told us it might not mean twins but I looked at a web site (dangerous things medical websites!) from a US IVF clinic and that suggested that high HCG often means multiples!! 
Just Jess - I hope the pain from nasty AF is subsiding with the painkillers. Big hug
Hi to everyone else - Trudy, Tequila, Ceedubya and good luck to any more testers today!


----------



## delli (Aug 9, 2004)

Hello to everybody on this thread.

Hope its OK if I join you, I'm having FET on Fri 29/10, hopefully, if the thaw goes well.

My test date will be Mon 15/11, seems such a long way away.

May all your dreams come true.

Love Delli


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi girls - I know this is a huge bit of waffle, but hopefully it might help anyone with a BFN!

*Teabag * - I was always told that AF might arrive on day 10 or day 14. Why day 10, I've no idea! I really don't like the idea of testing before you would if you were just normally trying at home, and you have to wait until the day or day after AF is due. Don't take any notice, but realise that this could be what you need to face up to. I know how hard it is, but at least with IUI you can continue after just 1 drug-free cycle, so you don't have to wait very long (unlike us IVF girlies who have to have 2 cycles in-between, which is a killer!). Good luck  

Now for my proper waffle...
Not a good nights' sleep - I must have been woken at least 4 times with the pain. Most times my tiredness managed to overcome the pain, but at 6:30 I had to get up and dig around for some decent painkillers before trying to get some more sleep. Feel absolutely knackered today. I have a small TENS machine which I'm going to keep on me to see if I can control the pain as it happens rather than relying on popping pills which take ages to kick in.

We can't really go away because of DH's work, even though we have the caravan, but we have plans to take the dog down to the New Forest for a day's walk pretty soon. I also intend to start getting on with finishing jobs around the house so I'm distracted.

I'm signed off until mid December, so I might take advantage of that time, and might contact the Jobcentre to get my benefit switched to Jobseeker's, if I can do that without starting the whole process from scratch FROM the date my doctor's certificate runs out!

I would also like to do the kitchen planning thing with someone like B&Q so we have ideas for the big refit - whenever that might be.

I'm not sure when I'll go back to work. I'm contracting anyway, for this very reason, but might find a strategically menial but active job such as behind the scenes at Argos so I get lots of exercise and get paid to lose weight. I've crept back up to 13st 1lb At least it isn't the full 13st 6lbs I was at my worst!

I'm going to start a food and exercise diary (not good at diaries so we'll see how long this lasts) and have enlisted Struthie's help on keeping me in check for losing weight. We'll clear out our old bedroom and set out the tonnes of equipment AND USE IT. I've asked a friend to join me on this, whether it's prancing about in front of a video, using the equipment we have for free or nipping down to Wantage pool. That's the theory anyway!

We might look at getting another dog. There will be at least 11 months before anything else appears in this household to time to let a new mutt settle in, whilst keeping mind off YKW! We've also talked about going back to Disneyland, which we might do. We have the entrance tickets, the flights are pretty cheap, as is booking directly with the motel. That might also give us another reason to wait an extra month and let my body recover before the frozen cycle, as well as the change of scenery, and most importantly, the total absorption of yourself into fantasy land (I even found myself shouting "Mickey" to get him to look my way for a photo!!).

So there you have it - lots of stuff to do in theory! We'll see how quickly I can get onto it all, as I feel like a zombie today!

In the meantime, I'm going to cash in the prescription for the sleeping tablets so I can wake refreshed, which always makes a huge difference.

Lots of love

Me xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

Morning ladies

Well I tested again this morning, and again got a very faint positive. DH & I decided to wait a day or two and try again.

So I bought 2 more hpt packs on my way to work this morning, then got to work and decided to ring the clinic (so much for waiting ). The lovely nurse said even a faint line is a positive   and I'm booked in for a scan on the 10th Nov (another 2ww!!!)

Huge    to those with BFNs

The BFPs / BFNs seem to come in groups - so hopefully I've started another run of BFPs - fingers crossed for those still to test.  

ali


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dear Ali

Just wanted to say that a line is a line and therefore congratulations are in order.

CONGRATULATIONS.... YOU ARE PREGNANT!

Love Dawn x


----------



## Teabag (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Just Jess, you are right I shouldn't have done it and I guess that at least the naughty af hasn't arrived yet so that is something to be positive about!!

Ali, that is such good news, congratulations!!!  Can I ask when you first tested and how may days early did you?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

Teabag - I tested one day eary 13dpt (one day ealry), no thanks to all the naughty influences on here that tested much earlier  

I still only got a really faint line and will probably continue to test over the next week to try and see a darker line 

ali


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Congratulations Ali!!!!

Elvie, yeah i've been scaring myself looking up stuff on websites too.. have also seen the info you saw but I think i'm in denial    Trying not to think about it too much!

So sorry Carolanne   Best of luck for next time x

Welcome Delli - good luck with your cycle!

Hi to everyone, hope you're all doing ok. xx


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

Hello fellow 2ww'ers

Congratulations Ali  

 carolanne for the wtich arriving.

Teabag did you use an early response test?  

Jess good luck with the home gym idea I too always have ideas in theory but most times they never materialise    My latest is getting a bread maker machine!!  Anyone got one?


Tequila noticed yr going on the ff meet in Manchester.  I am seriously thinking about it.

Right I have to work tonight, so now going to chill and eat all things red, drink lots of water, have a read and maybe a snooze whilst the house is quiet  

Take care - good luck to todays testers


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

Nightnurse -   Yes, I do have a bread machine which I don't use as often as I'd like for many reasons;

1. DH isn't keen on non 'cotton-wool' bread, so one of those commercial 1/2&1/2 loaves is a good compromise 
2. I'm not very organised - never know when I'll be up and out of bed, so can't do the preset for brekkers as it will be too early/late! 
3. We have 3/4 kitchen (have knocked down walls and haven't yet put the necessary replacement/new cupboards in place yet, so loads of stuff in boxes in the living room), and I need to chuck stuff out, so there's little room to keep it out 

Other than that, I love it, particularly as we can use Wessex Mill flour from Wantage, who blend their own flours, and who state which farms in Ox, Berks and even Warwick they use, so you know they're getting a fair deal. 

BTW - this little TENS machine is absolutely brilliant  . Have had to use it to control pain almost continuously so far today, but apart from the episode in the early-ish hours this morning, haven't popped any pills 

Jess


----------



## Top Cat (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi girls, can I join you?

Went for basting for 5th and final go IUI today (next stop IVF) if this fails.

Maybe I shouldn't be thinking this far ahead, only I can't be that positive any more, I'm all out of positive vibes.

NN, after this IUI, I'm being referred to Care Notts, I've heard good reports about it.  Fingers crossed that we won't have to go there eh!

Good luck to everybody!  My test date will be 8th November, can you please add me to the list Jamapot.


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey top cat fingers crossed for us both, they have an open evening on December 1st, we have put our names down to go and have a look around, apparently it starts at 7pm and last 2 hrs, they show you slides and everything.  Have you got their brochure pack and price list?

Their results are promising too so either way we will end up with our babies    I've only done one iui this is my 2nd and I'm not positive at all so I know where you are coming from!

GOOD LUCK xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Just a quick one!

Jess - sorry you are suffering with the pain, hope it clears soon.

Ali - it's looking good for you!  Many congratulations to you and your dh!

Carolanne - so sorry the evil witch has shown her face for you (((((hugs))))))).

Teabag - hello and good luck for Friday!

Elvie - those levels are nice and high!

Top Cat and Night nurse - hello to you too and wishing you lots of luck.

Dawn - how are you today?

The famous five testing on 28th good luck, Em75, Shazzer, BunBun, Emma Jayne, Juliet          

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Sue

did another test negative, no AF though and I have had 28 day cycles forever. I think the clomid has messed me up. Is it possible to ovulate at slightly different times with a twin ovulation ??

Very confused if AF is coming just want it now so that I can carry on.

Take Care and goodluck to all those testers  


Dawn xxx


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi all

another confession   BFN for me, there were no if and or buts to it just a big old fat negative line!!

congratulations Ali  

Good luck for everyone else testing soon

Emma


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Hello everyone just thought i would let you all know im out of the two week wait now started af yesterday.Im absoloutly gutted cant stop crying im a right reck!!!!!!! Never mind must pull myself together. I wish all you two week waiters all the luck in the world. We will be mummies one day. Good luck to you all.
Emma Jayne xxxxxxx


----------



## Teabag (May 5, 2004)

Guys really sorry to hear about your bfn's!  It will happen one day, make sure that you both take sometime out for yourselves and treat yourselves to lots of treats!!!

Well I resisted temptation this morning to test, going to see if I can hold out till Friday.  Have got incredibly sore boobs and feel like I want to cry all the time, these drugs have a horrible habit of playing tricks on you.  

Good luck to everyone else that is testing today or tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

So sorry to emma and emma jayne.

Well it looks as though I may have been counting my chickens too soon.  After a BFP yesterday morning I started spotting in the afternoon (mostly old dark stuff, but some fresh as well - sorry TMI)  and had AF type pains.  Went home and slept for an hour and the pain had gone and the spotting stopped.  Later in the evening got a little bit more, but almost nothing.

This morning lots of fresh blood but also another, clearer, BFP - feeling really confused and scared.  Just waiting for the clinic to open so I can ring for advice.

I had 2 embies put back, is it possible that i'm losing one but the other is still there?

ali


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Morning Girls

Sorry to read the BFN's this morning     to Emma & Emma Jayne.

Ali - How confusing, hope the clinic will clear things up for you...let us know what they say.

Teabag -  I am due to test Friday too, and it is taking all the effort i can muster not to dive into the cupboard and get the test!!! I had sore boobs at the end of last week but all gone now!!! 

For those feeling less than positive, i know how you feel.  I have been really positive the last few days, but yesterday evening i noticed a very faint pink discharge when i went to the loo, then this morning it has turned darker and brownish.  I really want to believe that it is implantation, but as i had EC two weeks ago today, i think that i may be clutching at straws and that the evil witch is hiding round the corner.... What do you reckon girls is it just wishful thinking that it could be implantation??    

Sorry i don't mean to bring you down! just really terrified! 

Take care 

Love Abbi xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

hi

i hope you don't mind me posting here i have been watching your thread annd have been going through your highs and lows.  I would like to wish you all the luck in the world whether it be for this cycle or your next.

love 

Donna x


----------



## Teabag (May 5, 2004)

Ali, I certainly wouldn't give up hope if you are still getting a strong bfp sounds to me like you are still pregnant.  I had a friend who bled very heavily throughout her first 12 weeks but has just had her 20 week scan and all is fine, try not to worry too much.

Abbi, I reckon it could be implantation, guess it's just a case of waiting, going to Ikea tonight to try and take my mind off things, not sure I will be able to resist tomorrow's testing!


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

So sorry to hear that both emma & emma jayne got bfn.
I also got a bfn today, had a terrible night, hot sweats & cramping so tested this morning, didn't expect anything else . Looks as if that's the end of my journey.
Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## spooner (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi guys i am back again!

So sorry to hear about all the bfn's and i send you hugs and for the bfp's congrats to you.
Jama can you please add me to the 2ww list agian am due to test 2 weeks today, it feels like the last one has just finished lol.

Well girls some how i have managed to get ohss from clomid! Is this a good sign and have i got more chance of conceiving this month because of it?
What advice have you got for me to get rid of my 8month pg tummy?

Take care all.

Heres hoping the next two weeks are quick!

Lots of love
Kelly aka Spooner


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

Afternoon girls,

 for emma, emma Jayne and Bun bun    It really is disappointing isn't it?  Now depending on what kind of person you are either take time out to do loads of retail therapy or jump straight back into it and get the positive vibes again.  Either way take care and get loads of cuddles off dh  

Thankyou for yr wishes bluenose we will all get there some day it just takes a longer journey for some of us until the moment is right!

Wb spooner yr like me 2x 2ww's in such a short time!

Goodluck to abbi2 and teabag (I had a teddy named teabag of which i have fond memories)      

Ali what have yr clinic said hun you havn't got back to us?  Hope everything still ok and yr BFP remains a BFP!

Well i've not long got up as had to work last night and have to go again tonight    I had some sharp pains last night and this morning around the belly button area that I didn't have last time.  Am hoping these are implantation pains but probably fooling myself had hcg jab sat so its three days on from then, have read somewhere it takes three days for egg to travel down the tube and 4 to implant or vice versa.  I MUST NOT READ ANYTHING INTO PAINS I MUST NOT READ ANYTHING INTO PAINS!  

Anyway bye for now 
 NN xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

Well the nurse i poke to this morning didn't seem too bothered about the bleeding, or too bothered in general - I felt a bit dismissed.  She said as long as it wasn't a full period it may be nothing to worry about.

Unfortunately I've been bleeding all day, not as heavy as a normal period, but not far off.

I've rung and left a message for the nicer nurse, but she's not called back yet.

I only went to one meeting this morning and have been in bed / lying on the sofa since.

I'm not feling very hopeful - in a way this would feel worse for me than a BFN as we've got our hopes up and now feel like they are being shattered so soon.

sorry it's all about me - feeling very scared at the moment and trying really hard to think positive.

ali


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Ali I have sent you an IM

maxbabe
xxx


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

Ali, chin up hun, what you waiting for the nurse to ring you back for get on that phone and ring her BACK do it NOW!

You want yr mind put at rest hun it could all be ok and like you siad you could have just lost one and the other is still there.  I know whilst I was doing my training on a gynae ward, women had heavy bleeds and clots.  I then asked the doctor if sh'ed known women who bleed like that to go on to have normal healthy pregnancy and she said 'oh yes'! 

Let us know what they say! 

NN xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Ali

Thinking of you sweetheart xxx

Laine


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi there

I suppose I knew it would come and   arrived at 6am this morning. Never mind I guess is what I must say but not quite how I feel !. Clomid starts again tomorrow so lots of pampering for the next month again

See you in a couple of weeks

Goodluck to everyone with testing and those who are waiting for scans


I'll Be back 

Dawn x


----------



## Top Cat (Sep 12, 2004)

Evening ladies,

Big  for DA Trets, Emma, Emma Jayne and bunbun.  Keep your chins up.

NN, I might see if I can get on that open evening at Care Notts, might have been referred by then, depends how this IUI works out, PLEASE LET IT BE  .

Went for acupuncture this afternoon, lay there on the couch full and pins with a box on my tummy with smoking paper in it, she put on the relaxing music and I tried to visualize an implanted embryo and then a baby.  I thought the power of positive thought is supposed to help.  You lot might think I've lost the plot  .

Tammy


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Em75 - so sorry sussexbud that THIS time it didn't work for you ((((((hugs))))))).

Dawn, bun bun and Emma Jayne - much love to you all and sending you lots of ((((((((hugs)))))).

Abbi2 and Teabag - if you manage to resist tomorrow I'm impressed!  Good luck for when you do test.

AC - Ali - you can spot - I bleed between 6 and 8 weeks pg, all you can do is wait and see ((((((hugs))))).

Spooner - drink cranberry and plenty of water to keep ohss down!  good luck.

Love and luck to you all, especially those just about to test!

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## lotus (Mar 17, 2004)

ladies could i please join your board, i have just started my first day of my 2ww feeling really calm but i know that will not last, good luck and strong hugs to you all


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello everyone, 

think I may be about to join you either tomorrow (depending on scan in the morning) or Friday. It'll be the first 2WW I've been through, so advice on coping strategies will be much appreciated. The one thing I think I've understood is not to test early, but I know that's going to be so hard.

Look forward to being able to give some support as well as receive it during this weird time.

Abby


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi girls,

Ali, I'm so sorry you are having to go through all this worry.  I know just how you feel cos we've been in a similar situation and still aren't out of the woods yet.  Please stay positive.  Can't believe the hospital have been so un caring.

Big hugs to all bfn's, and wishing you all the luck for future trys.

As for us, we went for our scan this morning.  A heartbeat was detected, but measurements were still small.  Consultant told us to stop worrying and the main thing was the heartbeat and not to read too much into the measurements.  However, I did come home and look in my many piles of books and all said measurements should be around 7-8mm at this stage, ours was 4mm ( I think thats what he said).  Anyway, we go back for another scan in two weeks so until then I must try to stop worrying as it can't be helping.

Luv Lisa


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Thank you ladies for your kind replies, I have to say I feel okay (maybe it hasn't hit me yet) just eager to go again, but hospital want me to have a month off, i think that will take my next 2ww to the lead up to Xmas 

Thanks Sue, See you in Nov 

Stringbob, i'll be thinking of you, good luck for 2 weeks

Welcome Abbey and Lotus WB Spooner good luck and    for your 2ww

Ali thinking of you hun  

Big   for all the other BFN bun bun, emmajayne, DA trets

Good luck to everyone else testing, i'll be checking in to see how you all get on.

Thanks
Emma


----------



## skelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Just stopping by to see how you girls are getting on - hope to join you at some point over the next few days

Stringbob and Ali C - thinking of you. It's a bloody awful time and I hope things turn out OK for both of you

We always thought that getting pregnant was the hard part but being pregnant and having everything go according to the textbook can be just as hard.

My granny used to say that the worrying stops when they hit about 40 years of age

Good luck to the testers and big hugs to the BFN's - it's so hard isn't it

Jo


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

morning girls,

Lisa, a heartbeat Great    Good luck for your scan in a couple of weeks bet its grown loads by then!

Ali, how are you?

Welcome lotus and abby carter.

Well i fell over last night  .  Heres me saying I can't lift at work and I go an fall over!  My arm hurts today  

Good luck to any testers today  

I'm off to bed now will check in later when i get up xx


----------



## Teabag (May 5, 2004)

Morning Girls

Well I resisted another morning of testing and will now be doing my test on my official test date tomorrow!  Feeling very negative this morning.  Had a few af type pains last night and my boobs don't hurt as much this morning.  My poor DH really doesn't seem to understand that I can't stop thinking about this, it is always on my mind and when I'm negative he tells me to stop but sometimes you just can't help it and he annoys me for telling me off.  Still praying that tomorrow will bring some good news, if not shall be getting very drunk this weekend!  
Abbi, hope that you resisted the temptation as well!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

Well it's all over for us.

2 BFN's today and still bleeding, so I guess it's the  

Have rung the hospital and if we send in a cheque they will book us in for another try in February.  

Going to feel sorry for myself for a while - but at least the BFP means it is possible, and hopefully will last longer next time.

Thanks you for all your support - not sure how I would have got this far without the support.

ali


----------



## Teabag (May 5, 2004)

Ali

I'm so sorry to hear that, try to remember that like you say at least you know it is possible now and next time it will definately work.  Big   am thinking of you at this painful time!


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Ali so sorry hun   life is can be so very cruel sometimes.

Thinking of you

Emma


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Ali

Ohhhh my heart goes out to you hun...So so so so sorry to read your post

Take care of yourself and DH and huge   to you both

Love Abbi


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Teabag - yep i managed to resist too  very proud of myself.  How you doing i'm still the same as yesterday, Its all so nerve racking!! totally terrified for tomorrow, and like you my mind is on it constantly!

Trudy - how are you doing Hun, have you had any preggy feelings yet?

Welcome Lotus and Abby 

Take care 

Abbi xxx


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

Ali 

 for you.  At least you at the BFP first time so next time a BFP should be a must and stay there!

TC and pamper yrself rotten, retail therapy comes to mind.  Sometimes BFN's cost so much money!


----------



## Teabag (May 5, 2004)

Abbi

I can't get any work done and just cannot concentrate!  Have got a girl from work's baby shower tonight and have just been out baby shopping which makes matters a bit worse, just hope that I can hold back the tears tonight, so wish it was me!  Dreading work tomorrow, wish I had taken a days holiday!!!


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

Teabag,

How awful to go to a shower before yr test date! Is that an american thing?  Is the baby born yet or not?  Wishing you lots of luck to keep the   away.

Jamapot - where are you?? by the time my name ends up on list I'lll have ended my 2ww probably with BFN! (Now now must think   so will have ended with a bfp! - thERE THAT WASN'T SO HARD TO DO!  )


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi ladies  

Can I please join you? 

Had ET done today and was absolutely bursting before & afterwards.  I'm turning into paranoid woman as I've now got it in my head that I peed my embryos out afterwards as I just had to go.  The doctor told me this was impossible but you can't help but worry about every little thing.  I'm sure I'm not going to be able to go for number twos for the whole 2ww as I'll be scared I'll push the embies out    Does anyone else feel so paranoid about silly things like this?  We get our results two weeks tomorrow and DH is going back to the middle east for work so will be on my own when they come through - unless af arrives first so am a bit worried about that.  Either way a result is a result so I'm sure I'll be fine.  DH is currently making chicken pie (from scratch) for tea with potatoes & sweetcorn, yum yum so had better go.  I do love him to bits  .  Feeling strange that there is possibly two babies in me for the first time ever.

Love & hugs 

Megan


----------



## Teabag (May 5, 2004)

Just want to say good luck to all those testing tomorrow, aahhhh not going to be able to sleep!!!!


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Ali so sorry to hear what has happened.
Good luck to tomorrows testers.
I'm still in limbo at the moment as af hasn't arrived & apart from having a small bleed & large'ish clot yesterday nothing else has happened. Clinic now want me to retest on Saturday. So I'm totally confused.


----------



## jojo633 (Apr 13, 2004)

hello girls. sorry ive not been on for a few days got another BFN. and am not on cd13. I have had my scan this month on day 12 and there were 4 follies a 15mm a 14mm and 2 12mm. so fingers crossed for this month. 
    to everyone who got a   this month 
and   to everyone who got another bfn like me... 
jo


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Welcome to: Loopydumpling, Lotus and Abby Carter!

Congratulations on the heartbeat to Stringbob!

Skelly - good luck for the next few days!

Night nurse - how's the arm this evening?  Take care  

Abbi and Teabag - good luck for tomorrow!

ACAli - so sorry that result was negative     many hugs.......

Bunbun - fingers crossed!

Love to you all
Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Ali

So sorry to hear your news.

Thinking of you xx

Laine


----------



## Polly (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey Girls 

Just thought I'd pop in & say  !

I'm due for FET next week, so not officially a October Girle  

But just wanted to say so sorry to all the BFNs ,
really do feel for you, such a crappy time  
And all the   in the world to those waiting to test tomorrow 

Love & hugs
Pol xx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning all 

Well I owe you all a huge apology for being absent for so long  but have been so wrapped up with my production that if I catch a spare minute these days I tend to use it to grab some sleep. Each time I have logged on I have had a quick peek in here only to start snoring with the laptop on my lap. Twice DH has had to rescue it from falling on floor 

Lots of luck to Teabag and Abbi2 for today  and well done for holding off till your official date 

Sending huge hugs to all the recent negatives.  Hope you are all spoiling yourselves rotten with some heavy retail therapy and loads of snuggly cuddle times with your DH's. Dawn hope to see you back on here raring to go real soon. Carolanne, looks like I will have another cycle buddy for january . AC (ali), such a rotten up and down time for you over the last few days, keep that posi feeling for Feb .

Welcome to all our new 2WW buddies. Nightnurse notice I managed to get you jumpin on the list before your test date . Big Hi to Delli, Top Cat, Lotus, AbbyCarter and Loopy Dumpling and welcome back Spooner and Polly. Hope I've managed to get all your dates right but give me a shout if you need them tweeking . Polly I noticed youve started the November 2WW thread so will transfer all you girlies over there on Monday morning. 

Will try to catch you all a little later. Have a heavy dress rehearsal scheduled for today so will see whos missing sequins ribbons and shoes (at this very late stage) so preparing myself for a another day of stress 

Posi heads on everybody  and lots of Love luck and posi vibes to everyone 

                                   

1/10/04 CBEAR  
1/10/04 KIRSTI   1st scan 12/10/04
1/10/04 ALIC    1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM    EDD 10th June
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL   1st scan 20/10/04 
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A  
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON   1st scan 27/10/04
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB  (Fred & Fredricka)    next scan 10/11
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22  
8/10/04 TAY  
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)   
11/10/04 CASEY   
11/10/04 NICKNACK   
12/10/04 SPOONER  
13/10/04 REB  
13/10/04 TAFF  
14/10/04 MARIELOU  (The Musketeers)    
14/10/04 CROC   
14/10/04 DAWN M  (Tic n Tac)   
14/10/04 LOLLYALT   1sr scan 4/11/04
14/10/04 JOJO633  
14/10/04 POLLY  
15/10/04 SKELLY   
15/10/04 MEONLINE   
15/10/04 KATE12  (Jambo & Bwana)    1st scan 05.11.04
17/10/04 ISOBEL  
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT  
17/10/04 HOLS 
18/10/04 C3ri  
18/10/04 LISAE  
20/10/04 SICKNOTE GOODLUCK SICKNOTE  GOODLUCK SICKNOTE  GOODLUCK SICKNOTE   
20/10/04 BOWER  
21/10/04 TEQUILA  (Bill & Bob)    1st scan 4.11.04
21/10/04 ELVIE  
22/10/04 PETLAMB   
22/10/04 EILIYAH  
22/10/04 TRUDY  (Luke & Leia)    
23/10/04 LENI  (Flossie & Fred)    
23/10/04 SOPHIA  
24/10/04 LILLY  
24/10/04 ANGEL1888   
25/10/04 DA TRETS (Dawn)  
25/10/04 JUST JESS  
25/10/04 ESTELLE  
27/10/04 AC (Ali)  (Guy n Colin G)   
27/10/04 CAROLEALEANNE   
28/10/04 EM75  
28/10/04 SHAZZER 
28/10/04 BUN BUN  
28/10/04 EMMA JAYNE   
28/10/04 JULIET 
29/10/04 ABBI2 
29/10/04 TEABAG 
8/11/04 NIGHTNURSE           
08/11/04 TOP CAT            
10/11/04 SPOONER              
10/11/04 LOTUS              
12/11/04 LOOPYDUMPLING               
? POLLY 
? DELLI
? ABBY CARTER

Loads of love and luck to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## Teabag (May 5, 2004)

Morning all, well it's a big BFN for me!!!!!   I still haven't really got any signs of af showing but the insemination was two weeks ago today so I think that it is pretty conclusive!!!!  Can't bear to be at work and just want to go home to be honest, can't think about anythign else and don't know how I am going to move on from this, I sooo thought it was going to happen this time!!!

Good luck Abbi, hope that you have more joy than me this morning!!!


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Morning all

Teabag - so sorry to read about your BFN hun big cuddles to you and your DH   .  I know how you are feeling cos it was also BFN for us. I am totally gutted, been crying since 6.45 feel totally drained.  Why won't it work? Why when i was told that i had the perfect uterus and grade 1 embies replaced? It is just so unjust!     . I feel so guilty for my wonderful DH, the problems are mine, and by doing IVF i thought we were bypassing the problem area -  obviously not! 

I don't think we will bw cycling again for a while cos we have spent all our savings on the 2 trys we have had...sooo time to save again.

Sorry to moan...will be back and cheery again soon

Love Abbi xxx


----------



## Teabag (May 5, 2004)

Abbi, I have just sent you a personal but not sure if it is working, so sorry to hear your news too!


----------



## Actiongirl (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I'm on day 5 after hcg (monday) (not iui - just o induction). I had the most terrible cramping at o and the next day, but it seems to have abated, although there are still strong twinges. Does this sound like mild ohss? Did anyone else get trapped wind constantly? I know it's too early to tell a thing, but apart from the wind and occasional stabbing pains in left ovary, I feel completely normal. I don't o on my own, so it may that this is how everyone feels at o.

Thanks and good luck to everyone about to test,

Actiongirl


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Teabag and Abbi2, so, so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you.

Abby


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Teabag & Abbi2 so sorry that it didn't work out for you.
Thinking of you all.


----------



## Teabag (May 5, 2004)

I have just spoken to my hospital and my doctor has said that they always like to leave it 3 weeks before a definate, especially as af hasn't turned up yet, probably clutching at straws but think I will test again on Sunday if af hasn't shown up.  I'm sure that I ovulated on the Saturday morning so that isn't even 14 days ago, you never know!!!!


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

hi
Abbi2 sorry to hear your news
Teabag -fingers crossed that it is just a late starter embie and you get your BFP

Trudy how are you feeling? when is your first scan? Mine's not till 9th Nov - seems like ages - that'll be 6w and 5d - quite late really.

Have a lovely weekend everyone and good luck to any testers


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

What an awful day.

Quick post from me, proper catch up tomorrow. I thought it was all over this morning. I woke at 5.30am in terrible pain. Mananged to get back to sleep and at 8am pain got worse and i had to call an ambulance. I had no bleeding but thought the pain could only mean a miscarriage.

To cut a long story short, i had an ulrasound and vaginal scan. My ovaries are very swollen so i could have ohss. To be honest they arent very familiar with ohss here, i seemed to be telling them more than they told me!

Anyway, scan revealed i have twins  Everything looks normal and although im just 5 and a half weeks, she thinks (but wouldnt confirm) that she could see 2 heartbeats.

Pain has now disappeared, and im hoping thats the end of it. They thought one of my ovaries may have got a bit twisted or possibly the pain was bowel spasm (i have been constipated for a while)

Roll on thursday when im at the lister!

Back tomorrow when im more with it,

Love to all,

L xx


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi girls,

 to abby and teabag on yr BFN's, praying af doesn't arrive for you teabag  

Jamapot, if you got me jumping before my test date does that mean I get to test early and will get a BFP?  

Tequila Congratulations twins WOW!  Sorry you had to be in pain to find out though  

Welcome to the 2ww ellepotter and actiongirl.

Well my arm seems to have recovered from my fall the other night.  I am working again tonight so hope I don't fall again  

Well I have bought a breadmaker today and my first loaf is about to finish in 10 mins!  It doesn't look great though hope I've done it right , I followed the instructions

Bye for now ladies xx


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hiya all

Can't seem to stay away 

just wanted to wish Tequila many many congratulations, hope your pain is better

Emma


----------



## jo66 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi, I had a bleed  8 days after et and decided to do a test the next day because I was convinced it had failed, this test was negative. I went to hospital on the 14th day and they told me I had a feint positive..very shocked..has anybody else experienced this?? I now have another jittery week wait..don't know whether to do a hpt.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hey Tequila, twinnies    - FANTASTIC!  Knew it would be though after such an early, strong positive.  CONGRATULATIONS! 

Lots of luck and babydust to those waiting to test and big hugs to those who haven't got the BFP they so deserve.  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Morning ladies

How come you all get to test so early?  I had ET done Thursday but go to the hospital for my blood test two weeks yesterday (Friday).  My clinic told me not to use a hpt as these can give a false result (I think they meant with hormones from cyclogest etc) and the bloods give a more accurate result.    I know I won't be testing early as I don't think I could cope with a negative result.  

~Good luck to all those testers  

love and hugs Megan


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Tequila - Sorry to hear that you have been ill. But what fantastic news to have, that you are expecting twins! Congratulations to you ~ Here's wishing you a happy pregnancy!


----------



## JackieR (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm new to this site - I only found it a couple of days ago but have just been through the 2ww in October like most of you.  So sorry for those of you who got the BFN this time.  I suppose I just want to give you some hope for the next time.  We have a 6 year old daughter (also IVF) and have been trying for another since she was 9 months old.  We've had 4 failed IVF fresh cycles and 1 failed FET.  My response on all the failed fresh cycles was good but despite putting what we were told were good quality embryo's back each time I got a BFN every time.  I was 28 when we started out on IVF and I'm now 39 so I was starting to think that it wasn't going to work again.  Amazingly, we got a BFP this month.  I must admit though to feeling scared stiff that something will go wrong - I think this is definitely a last chance for us.  My scan is on 16 Nov.  The 7 week scan for my 6 year old showed twins but by 12 weeks there was only one so I don't think I'll feel comfortable until after 12 weeks.  I've also had a very sad week because one of my closest friends has been diagnosed with breast cancer - she is the same age as me and also desperately trying for a baby.  I'm finding it hard to enjoy our good news when she is so distressed - it certainly puts things into perspective.  Good luck to those still about to test and to those with scans coming up.  Jackie


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Jackie - lovely to read your story and your wonderful news   many congrats and good luck.

Megan - welcome and good luck!

Jo - I'd retest if I were you, good luck.

Night nurse - hope the first loaf came out well!

Leanne - posted to you on the Lister thread, congrats on those twinnies!

Teabag - thinking of you.

Abbi2 - sorry to read your sad news ((((((hugs)))))).

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

hi everyone
Tequila - will reply to your IM later - I just had people to stay the weekend so really busy.  What you've been through is dreadful - but I'm so relieved the 'littl'uns' are ok.  BOTH of them!! 
I was SO tired I had to keep sneaking off for a nap!
Great news Jackie
Jo _ good luck for retest
Hi to everyone else - lost track of who is testing tomorrow - if there is anyone good luck!! 
Elvie


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Just to let you all know it's definately a BFN for me now as   turned up yesterday.
Goodluck to everyone else.


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Why so quiet on here?    

I'm on day 5 of 2ww (if you class ET day as day 1) and am completely paranoid.  Those of you know me from Cycle Buddies will know I'm doing some weird and wonderful things at the moment - i.e; going to the toilet in the dark so I don't see what I'm wiping, yep I'm that daft.  I've got a bit of problem with constipation so am too scared to push too hard or wee too hard for fearing of everything going down the loo     

Hope everyone is ok and the 2ww isn't driving you mad.

Take care

Megan


----------

